# Tips für JavaGuru



## Lazarus (11. Feb 2005)

Hallo ich hab mal ne Frage was Java lernen angeht. Also was muss man den so wissen bzw. in welche Richtung sollte man am besten seine Lernanstrengungen lenken. Ich hab mal so ne olle Umschulung gemacht. Angeblich haben wir da Java Programmieren gelernt. Nur also was ich aus der Umschulung an Java Kenntnissen bekommen habe das weiß sogar ich daß das lächerlich ist und ich mich auf keinen Fall JavaProgrammierer schimpfen sollte. Gut ich habe weiter gemacht und selber dazu gelernt. Das Java Verständnist hab ich nun drauf. Das Buch Java ist auch eine Insel schon zur Hälfte durch. Kann ich davon ausgehen wenn ich das ganze Buch drauf habe, natürlich nicht auswendig aber sämtliche Kapitel verstanden und durchgearbeitet daß ich Java drauf habe? 

Ne Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe ich nicht weil das was ich jetzt mache ist schon x mal komplizierter als das in der Schule. Aber noch denke ich einen guten Tacken entfernt von JavaProfi.

Wer kann mir sagen wie so die Anforderungen sind. Und bitte ehrlich. Weil die einschließlich dieser ollen Dozenten die ich gefragt habe konnten mir nichts dazu sagen ohne selber zugeben zu müssen, daß sie es voll nicht drauf haben.

Ich würde mal gerne bei der Realisierung eines Java Projektes mitarbeiten. So nach und nach größere Aufgaben übernehmen und quasi mit dem Projekt auch mal Profis bei der arbeit sehen und was die so drauf haben. Hab mal so ein Praktikum gemacht aber das einzige was ich da sehen konnte waren so ein paar kaputte, die ganz stolz waren daß sie Homepages mit NOF erstellen können und Datensätze aus Exel nach Access bringen und anschließend einen Seriendruck starten. Da war so ein Informatiker , der nicht mal wusste ob man mit WinZip ein selbtenpackendes Archiv erstellen kann und der so eine Datensatzparser für die Firma geschrieben hat. Na so einen Datensatzparser bekomm ich nun auch schon hin und das sogar mit eine Grafischen Oberfläche und nicht im d-Base Stil. Kennt jemand so ne Gruppe von Programmierern, die auch nach dem Studium weiter gelernt haben und nicht auf so Pilefitz stolz sind?

Was soll man den von so Pfeifen lernen?. Ich denke sich mit sowas aufzuhalten ist reine Zeitverschwendung.

_Beni hat diesen Thread in "Sonstiges zu Java" verschoben_


----------



## Beni (11. Feb 2005)

Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Buch Java ist auch eine Insel schon zur Hälfte durch. Kann ich davon ausgehen wenn ich das ganze Buch drauf habe, natürlich nicht auswendig aber sämtliche Kapitel verstanden und durchgearbeitet daß ich Java drauf habe?


Nach diesem Buch kennst du den Syntax der Sprache. Aber das Buch bringt dir nicht das Denken mit Objekten bei. Gerade die Objektorientiertheit ist aber das wichtigste Merkmal von Java, also kommt nochmal ein harter Brocken auf dich zu (das Positive: dieser Brocken ist nicht mehr so schlimm wie der Einstieg).

Es gibt auch dazu Bücher, guck am besten mal in unserer "Tutorial & Bücher"-Ecke vorbei (dort wird dir sicher jemand was empfehlen können).

Und dann heisst es üben üben üben: du schreibst am besten ein paar kleinere Progrämmchen (=20 - 30 Klassen) um das codden in die Finger zu kriegen. 



> Wer kann mir sagen wie so die Anforderungen sind.


Die Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten (weil ich keine Berufserfahrung hab), aber du kannst in diesem Forum auch deine Progis begutachten lassen, damit du erfährst, was du schon kannst, und wo's noch happert (wenn dann alle sagen "das ist gut", dann bist du garantiert gut genug :wink.

P.S. beschäftige dich nicht zusehr mit Problemchen wie "eine Datenbank bearbeiten". Das hört sich zwar grausam stylisch an, bringt dir aber nicht so viel wie ein eigenes, in sich abgeschlossenes Progrämmchen.


----------



## Lazarus (11. Feb 2005)

Ich komme von C über C++ nach Java. Und das denken in Objekten konnte ich schon bevor ich angefangen habe
Java zu lernen. Der Datensatzparser ist so ein kleines Programmchen für sich hat noch einige kleine Fehler die ich noch suche, aber ich denke die find ich auch noch. Es liest Datensätze ein, führt gewünschte Änderungen aus und gibt die veränderte Datei in eine Neue aus. Habe schon oft Postings gelesen wo nach sowas gefragt wurde.

Wo kann man den diese Proggys begutachten lassen?


----------



## Beni (11. Feb 2005)

Die Rubrik "Sitecheck" ist für sowas gut (oke, es ist manchmal ein bisschen Glück vonnöten, damit jemand das alles durchschaut).

Hm, C++ und Java ist was anderes. Ich hab schon oft C++-Gurus gesehen, die in Java total gescheitert sind, einfach weil sie nicht umdenken konnten (Mehrfachvererbung ist da ein nettes Beispiel). Ich weiss halt nicht, wie das jetzt bei dir ist...


----------



## Jockel (12. Feb 2005)

Es ist schon etwas spät, könnte also etwas abschweifend werden...



			
				Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ich hab mal ne Frage was Java lernen angeht. Also was muss man den so wissen bzw. in welche Richtung sollte man am besten seine Lernanstrengungen lenken.


Was muss man wofür wissen? In welche Richtung? Die, die zum Ziel führt! Ok, da das wohl nicht hilfreich ist, mal anders gefragt: wo willst du hin? Es nützt doch herzlich wenig, wenn du komplexe verteilte Anwendungen entwickeln kannst, aber eigentlich lieber mit J2ME großartige Spiele verwirklichen möchtest. Wenn jemand sagt, er möchte Sportler werden und fragt wie er trainieren sollte, damit er zur Weltspitze gehört, sollte sich ja auch im klaren darüber sein, ob er Boxer werden möchte oder irgendwann unter der Anweisung von John Neumeier tanzen möchte.



			
				Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mal so ne olle Umschulung gemacht. Angeblich haben wir da Java Programmieren gelernt. Nur also was ich aus der Umschulung an Java Kenntnissen bekommen habe das weiß sogar ich daß das lächerlich ist und ich mich auf keinen Fall JavaProgrammierer schimpfen sollte. Gut ich habe weiter gemacht und selber dazu gelernt.


Sehr gut, dass ist schon mal eine wichtige Erkenntnis, die manchmal viel zu spät kommt...



			
				Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Java Verständnist hab ich nun drauf. Das Buch Java ist auch eine Insel schon zur Hälfte durch. Kann ich davon ausgehen wenn ich das ganze Buch drauf habe, natürlich nicht auswendig aber sämtliche Kapitel verstanden und durchgearbeitet daß ich Java drauf habe?


Hm... Nein! Das ist in etwa so wie mit dem Autofahren (keine Ahnung, ob du schon einen Führerschein hast, wenn ja, wirst du es nachvollziehen können): Wenn man seine Führerscheinprüfung bestanden hat (das Buch durch hat), weiß man zwar, wie man das Auto bedient (die Syntax, etc.), aber es fehlt einfach die Erfahrung, um sagen zu können, man sei ein guter Autofahrer. Ich kenne keinen Fahranfänger, der nach seiner Führerscheinprüfung z.B. nachts bei Regen alleine eine längere Strecke von mehreren hundert Kilometern angetreten ist... Theoretisch wäre das zwar möglich, aber praktisch würde das (fast) keiner machen. Und wenn man es doch machen würde, würde man sich eingestehen, dass man sich überschätzt hat (was bei vielen Hobby-Projekten ja leider nicht die Ausnahme ist). Dieses überschätzen äußert sich dann wohl darin, dass man entweder abbricht oder wesentlich später das Ziel erreicht als es mit mehr Erfahrung nötig gewesen wäre. Beides bringt nicht sonderlich viel Spass...



			
				Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe ich nicht weil das was ich jetzt mache ist schon x mal komplizierter als das in der Schule. Aber noch denke ich einen guten Tacken entfernt von JavaProfi.


Wenn du schon eine Vorstellung hast, was du gerne mal realisieren würdest, dann schau doch einfach mal nach, bei welchen Elementen du nicht wüsstest, wo du anfangen solltest. Das ziehet in der Regel zwar einen endlosen Rattenschwanz hinter sich her, wenn man erst einmal angefangen hat, einer Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, aber der Lerneffekt dürfte enorm sein (auch wenn man meist nicht gleich zu verwendbaren Ergebnissen kommt). 



			
				Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer kann mir sagen wie so die Anforderungen sind. Und bitte ehrlich. Weil die einschließlich dieser ollen Dozenten die ich gefragt habe konnten mir nichts dazu sagen ohne selber zugeben zu müssen, daß sie es voll nicht drauf haben.


Lern programmieren! Es ist völlig egal, mit welcher Sprache du arbeitest. Programmieren ist mehr, als nur ein bißchen Syntax und Befehle zu kennen. Anfangs wird man selten Theorie für sonderlich interessant oder sinnvoll finden. Wer aber schon mal eine doppelt-verkettete Liste oder ein Sortieralgorithmus in Pascal implementiert hat, wird auch in Java keine Probleme haben, da er das Prinzip schon verstanden hat. Ebenso ist es wichtig, dass man versteht, WAS man überhaupt verwendet. Zum Sortieren gibt es in Java auch Methoden. Wenn man aber keine Ahnung hat, was sich 'theoretisch' dahinter verbirgt (oder verbergen kann), wird man irgendwann Nachteile haben.

Und was ich ebenfalls sehr wichtig finde: für jede Aufgabe das richtige Tool! Immer wieder sehe ich, dass Leute, ihre hochgeheiligte auf keinen Fall wechseln wollen. Verdammt noch mal! Wenn ich einen Bootloader brauche, schreibe ich den in Asm. Brauche ich ein CGI-Skript, mach ich das in Perl. Soll's ein kleines Tool mit GUI werden, mit Delphi. Bei einigen Dingen bleibt einem gar keine Wahl (z.B. Bootloader), aber wenn jemand ein CGI-Skript mit Asm schreibt, dann ist er entweder Fetischist oder hat etwas nicht begriffen.
An sich sollte dieser Punkt klar sein. Nur können die meisten Anfänger nicht entscheiden, WANN sie WELCHES Tool verwenden sollten. Wenn man, dass nämlich weiß, ist es egal um welches Tool es sich im speziellen handelt, da dann wieder der vorige Punkt zum tragen kommt.




			
				Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde mal gerne bei der Realisierung eines Java Projektes mitarbeiten. So nach und nach größere Aufgaben übernehmen und quasi mit dem Projekt auch mal Profis bei der arbeit sehen und was die so drauf haben. Hab mal so ein Praktikum gemacht aber das einzige was ich da sehen konnte waren so ein paar kaputte, die ganz stolz waren daß sie Homepages mit NOF erstellen können und Datensätze aus Exel nach Access bringen und anschließend einen Seriendruck starten. Da war so ein Informatiker , der nicht mal wusste ob man mit WinZip ein selbtenpackendes Archiv erstellen kann und der so eine Datensatzparser für die Firma geschrieben hat. Na so einen Datensatzparser bekomm ich nun auch schon hin und das sogar mit eine Grafischen Oberfläche und nicht im d-Base Stil.


OT: Was ist NOF?

Hm, muss man als Informatiker wissen, ob WinZip ein selbtenpackendes Archiv erstellen kann? Nein! Ich weiß, dass das geht, ebenso mit ARJ, Filzip und WinRar. Ob's mit WinAce geht? Wahrscheinlich auch. Wie sieht es mit LHA aus? Keine Ahnung. Der Punkt ist doch: weiß ich, wenn ich es brauche, wo ich nachschauen kann, um es zu verwenden! Da ich diesen Informatiker nicht kenne, kann ich nichts weiter dazu sagen.



			
				Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt jemand so ne Gruppe von Programmierern, die auch nach dem Studium weiter gelernt haben und nicht auf so Pilefitz stolz sind?


Nicht nur in der IT-Branche heißt es: Stillstand ist Rückschritt. Alle werden sich sicherlich irgendwie weiterbilden (müssen). Nur ist es nunmal so, dass Leute, die den Job schon etwas länger machen, weder die Zeit noch die Lust haben, immer auf den neusten Hype anzuspringen. Und außerdem werden alte System ja nur in den seltesten Fällen umgeschrieben, so dass meist auch gar kein Bedarf an neuen Wissen in neuen Technologien verlangt wird.



			
				Lazarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was soll man den von so Pfeifen lernen?. Ich denke sich mit sowas aufzuhalten ist reine Zeitverschwendung.


Autsch! Von solchen Pfeifen lernt man eine ganze Menge! Nur leider kommen diese Ergebnisse meist viel viel später. Und zwar lernt man, wie man es NICHT macht! Das heißt zwar nicht, dass man automatisch weiß, wie man es richtig macht, aber das sind Erfahrungen, die einem später nützlich sein werden.

Noch ein paar generelle Dinge, die mir jetzt spontan einfallen:
- Viel programmieren! Und vor allem fertig machen! Mit allem was dazu gehört. Die meisten Leute verlieren irgendwann die Lust an ihren Projekten und hören auf (nicht umsonst heißt es: nach den ersten 90 % kommen die zweiten 90 %). Wer aber ein Projekt fertig gestellt hat (mit Dokumentation, etc.), kann dieses ggf. irgendwann als Referenzen verwenden. 
- Nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen! Lieber mit etwas kleinem anfangen und dies ordentlich zu Ende machen. Gerade am Anfang schreibt man Code, der einfach nicht schön ist (vom Stil her, Probleme lernt man eleganter zu lösen, etc.)
- Sich einen guten Programmierstil aneignen! (Fremde Sourcen lesen, hilft da nicht immer, aber mit der Zeit erkennt man, was schön ist und was nicht). Außerdem gibt's da etliche Bücher zu diesem Thema.
- Team-Arbeit üben. Teamfähigkeit ist nicht jedermans Sache. Und selbst Menschen, die von Natur aus Team-Player sind, können sich manchmal nicht in komplexe Projekte gut eingliedern (zum Thema 'Projekte im Team' gibt's auf meiner Homepage auch einen etwas ausführlicheren Artikel).
- Zeitplanung! Das planen von Projekten ist nicht ganz so einfach, wie etliche Pressemitteilungen auch belegen. Deshalb früh genug damit anfangen, wenn es noch keinem 'weh' tut. Einfach nur, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.
- Auch bei kleineren Projekten schon mal mit den Dingen anfangen, die später in großen Projekten unerlässlich werden. (Kommentare, Dokumentation, Pflichtenheft, Zeitplanung, UML, etc.)
- Viel lesen! Und zwar nicht nur Java-spezifische Dinge. 

Hm... was noch? Achja, Kommunikation und sozialer Umgang sind noch wichtige Punkte. Auch wenn sich einige damit brüsten, lieber vorm Rechner zu sitzen und zu programmieren, als was mit Freunden zu machen (soweit diese vorhanden sind). Wer später im Team sich nicht formulieren kann, diplomatisch ein Trampel ist (man fängt ja selten gleich als Chef an) und nicht sachgemäß argumentieren/diskutieren kann, wird auch verloren haben.

Habe ich was vergessen? Bestimmt, aber vielleicht hilft die das eine oder andere ja weiter...


----------



## Jockel (12. Feb 2005)

Habe gerade nochmal in dein Profil geschaut, da steht: Beruf: Selbständiger Programmierer, Sofwaredienstleister
Wie lange denn schon? Und wie lautet denn deine Seite?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Feb 2005)

:toll: Spitzenbeitrag, ich konnte viel für mich daraus entnehmen.


----------



## Jockel (13. Feb 2005)

@L-ectron-X:
Danke für das Lob!


----------



## Corcovado (11. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
 Also ich kann mich oben nur anschliessen. Du musst schauen, dass Du soviel wie moeglich machst, liest und dabei nicht sozial komplett verbloedest. 

 Es ist ein Unterschied ob man nur etwas Java machen will oder ob man Programmieren lernen will. Auch wirst Du eine Sprache kaum mit einem einzigen Buch alleine lernen und wenn Du Programmieren lernen willst wirst Du kaum bei einer Sprache bleiben. Es wird sich sicherlich nach einer Zeit alles etwas ueberschneiden und wiederholen, aber dann bist Du soweit, dass Du eben mehr Stoff machen kannst pro Zeit und solltest Dich darauf nicht ausruhen - da kommt dann irgendwann auch so der Punkt wos schwierig wird...

---

Gelaester :
 Zur (meiner) Realitaet: Ich verstehe die Situation mit der Umschulung vollstens. Ich gehoere noch zu der Generation, die vor zehn Jahren Abitur gemacht hatte. Damals hatten Lehrer absolut keine Ahnung von Computern. Haendyverkaeufer nannte man damals Hacker und als solcher konnte man in dem Bereich sehr viel Geld machen, ohne wiklich irgendwas zu koennen (Bsp: Kimble einige zig andere die nun unterrichten, was sie selber nicht koennen). Damals gab es auch noch das Problem, das es sogar zu wenige Informatiker gab, weshalb man jedem der CTRL aussprechen konnte nen Job in dem Bereich verpasste. Schliesslich importierte man Inder ins Land, bei denen sich aber dann herausstellte, dass es doch Auslaender waren und man sie wieder loshaben wollte.

 Nun hab ich mich nach Arbeit & Ausbildung fuer ein Studium an einer FH entschlossen. Tja. Eine FH-Professur scheint in D sowas wie der Vorruhestand oder das Paradies zu sein. Eine ABM ohne jeglichen Leistungsdruck, 12 Stunden Woche, unkuendbar, rel. gutes (und SICHERES) Gehalt und einmal verfasste Scripte koennen problemlos auch 30 Jahre (kein Scherz, hab ich erlebt) lang aufgelegt werden. Vom Urlaub, den man neben den offiziellen Ferienzeiten auch waehrend der Vorlesungszeit nehmen darf (hab ich auch erlebt) ganz zu schweigen. Was aber auch heisst nach spaetestens 5 Jahren, kann man an einer FH, die selber keine "Forschung und Entwicklung" betreibt wie eine Uni, jeden Prof fachkompetenzmaessig vergessen - Vom Theoretischen her betrachtet und mitm Praktischen (falls sie das jemals fit waren) gehts noch schneller. 

 In den Vorlesungen wurden uns zB die C++ Programme u.a. auch danach benotet, mit wieviel Zeilen, der Quellcode beim Drucker herauskam (da mehr als 70 Zeichen/Zeile einen Zeilenumbruch bewirken und man das so schwerer lesen kann) - DAS ist wirkliches C++. Bei uns war C und C++ dasselbe und ein Prof erklaerte mir damals, dass die STL (Standardbuecherei seit 95 fuer C++) von Microsoft ist, ein anderer dass es sie gar nicht gibt. Ach ja Java kann man bekanntlich in zwei Vorlesungen lernen, wenn man C++ kann (Gelaechter) und Fenster praesentiert man immer mit show(). Aber wer braucht heute schon Fenster - Swing war bei uns eine Vorlesung. 

 Das andere was ich mittlerweile schon oeffters gesehn hab, sind diese kleinen Firmen, oft unterhalten von mind. einem "suuupercoolen" Prof (so nebenbei versteht sich), ca fuenf Angestellte (alles ehemalige Studenten, die aber das Studium abgebrochen haben, weil nicht geschafft - sind auch billiger als fertige Informatiker) und ein Haufen Praktikanten/Diplomanten/Doktoranten. Die Festangestellten fahren dann vier Tage pro Woche von einem Geschaeftsessen zum naechsten und muessen nebenbei Computer spielen, Emails beantworten oder ihre eigentliche Arbeit in Projekte fuer Praktikanten/Diplomanten/Doktoranten zerlegen. Denn diese arbeiten hochmotiviert (Noten) und das voellig umsonst! 

 Bevor ich noch aerger bekomme, bin ich nun lieber still, aber es ist frustrierend vier Jahre lang Telefonbuecher auswendig zu lernen und sich komplett alles (Hintergrundtheorie UND Praxis) selber erarbeiten zu muessen - und ausserdem permanent feststellen zu muessen, dass die Dinge die man lernte einfach etweder oft zu vage oder gleich direkt falsch waren. Stop - Mathe und Physik/Etechnik lernste, da die Jungs imo oft selber recht motiviert sind und wenn man mitmacht einen das auch anstecken kann.

---

WinZip:
 Klar hat WinZip nix direkt mit Informatik zu tun, aber WinZip gehoert fuer mich zumindest zur Allgemeinbildung. Wenn Du Dich heute bewirbst und sagst, dass Du das nicht kennst, schaut Dich auch jeder erstmal dumm an, v.a. die die selber kA haben. Schliesslich "muss ein Informatiker das doch wissen" und dann wird einem immer gesagt, dass das die Dinge seien, die man sich nebenbei selber aneignen soll. 
ABER Fachkompetenz hat nix mit WinZip zu tun. Ausserdem darfst Du um Himmels willen nicht Allgemeinbildung mit Fachkompetenz gleichsetzen (das werden nur Deine Chefs tun, v.a. bei der Jobsituation heute).


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Mrz 2005)

@Gelaester: Und was soll uns das sagen? Ich hab's mir nur überflogen, aber irgenwdie hört sich das so an als ob die Leute mit Erfolg (in ihrer Karriere) faul sind. Ist das doch n  Widerspruch, so'n Professortitel gewinnt man doch nicht in der Lotterie. 
Und das mit den 4 Tage die Woche unterweg sein und ein auf Easygoing machen ist doch  Schwachsinn das kann sich niemand leisten.
Aja: Und das man in einem Studium sich selber viel erarbeiten muß ist doch normal oder nicht? Wozu soll euch der Prof großartig  Swing erklären? Leih dir n Buch aus und gut ist's.


----------



## Corcovado (11. Mrz 2005)

@stevg:
 Mir is auch klar, dass es viele Leute gibt, die solch einen Job haben wollen, weshalb es nicht leicht ist da reinzukommen und gewisse Leistungen vorhanden sein muessen. Allerdings bekommt man nach einiger Zeit auch viel mit und es gibt schon auch einige Jungs, die da "arbeiten" und vorher den oder den gekannt haben, oeffters Praktika o.ae. als betreut haben, als externer Dozent gearbeitet haben und sich dann fuer Professuren beworben haben / vorschlagen haben lassen.

 Imo ist es oft ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen jemandem, der seit 15 Jahren in der Informatik, welchem Bereich auch immer, arbeitet und jemandem, der >5 (dafuer muessen nur >3 ausserhalb des Hochschulbereichs sein) Jahre gearbetet hat und seit zB 10 Jahren ne Professur hat. Leider ist es nun mal so das Profs nicht leistungsbezogen bezahlt werden und das merkt man! Studenten dagegen sollen nun dafuer aber schon zahlen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Auch wenn i.d.R. eine Professur mit sich bringt, dass man eine Promotion hat, sprich spezialisiert ist auf einem Gebiet - die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen und entwickelt sich auch weiter. Ich denke, dass Profs die an der Uni sind und dort aktiv an Entwicklung mitarbeiten, allein durch Paper-lesen und veroeffentlichen schon einen gewissen Zwang haben am Ball zu bleiben. An der FH wird imo oft der Lernauftrag auch nur an die Industrie abgegeben.

 Mir is klar, dass man Swing nich in einer Vorlesung lernt. Mir is auch klar, dass es nicht Aufgabe einer Hochschule ist, irgendwelche Highend-spezial-gebiete abzudecken. Warum versucht man es dann ?! ich haette dann doch lieber statt 3 Vorlesungen Java, und 1 Swing, vier Vorlesungen OOP Softwaredesign gehabt. Ich will nich sagen, dass jemand der nen Professortitel hat, den vor lauter Zufall nachgeschmissen bekommen hat, ABER wenn ich keinen Druck habe, mache ICH auch nix!!! Wenn ich in ner Firma erst um 10:00 komm um dann zwei Stunden zu arbeiten und dann um spaetestens 16:00, nachdem ich noch ne Stunde lang meine Emails gecheckt habe und Mittag gemacht hab, wieder gehe, moechte ich den Chef sehn, der mir das fuerstliche Gehalt eines Profs zahlt - ich kenne das etwas anders rum. Du kommst um 8:00 und gehst teilweise auch erst um 19:00, darfst dankbar sein, dass Du so eine tolle Stelle gefunden hast und bekommst teilweise nich mal was dafuer.

Ausserdem is das hier offtopic, wofuer ich mich entschuldige - sollte halt nur Gelaester werden - und jeder kann natuerlich anderer Meinung sein. Ich vertrete nunmal diesen (falschen!?) Standpunkt. OK?!


----------



## Jockel (12. Mrz 2005)

Darf man fragen, an welcher FH du eingeschrieben bist? Ich dachte schon, ich wäre auf dem Abenteuerspielplatz gelandet... Und interessant wäre es auch zu wissen, was du genau studierst.


Auf der einen Seite verstehe ich deinen Standpunkt sehr gut. Habe nämlich selber so ein Professor, der in Programmierung seit ~15 Jahren das selbe Skript verwendet und 2,5 Zeitstunden braucht, um zu erklären, wofür ein Array verwendet werden kann (und die Studenten haben es danach immer noch nicht verstanden).

Auf der anderen Seite kann man sich bei vielen Fächern sicherlich fragen: ändert sich da wirklich so viel? Im Bereich der Mathematik wird sich da nicht viel tun, Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen auch nicht und Programmieren wohl auch weniger, wenn man mal die einzelnen Paradigmen trennt. Netzwerke vielleicht alle paar Jahre mal was. Natürlich nur die Grundlagenkurse...
Gut ok, Softwareengineering würde mir jetzt einfallen, wo ständig neue Ideen auftauchen.

Natürlich kann es nicht richtig sein (jedenfalls kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen), wenn beispielsweise in einer Vorlesung Netzwerke sowohl Tokenring als auch Ethernet besprochen werden; aber in einem Verhältnis von 80:20.

Wenn ich mir aber die WI-Studenten an meiner FH ansehe, mit welchem Elan die dabei sind, kann ich die Profs schon verstehen (achtung: sarkasmus!). 
Original-Zitat von einem Kommilitonen: "Warum müssen wir in der Wirtschaftsinformatik eigentlich programmieren lernen? Ich hätte viel lieber mehr Wirtschaft, schließlich steht das Wort 'Wirtschaft' in der Studiengangsbezeichnung doch auch vorne. Das muss doch mehr Gewicht haben."
Ja, was soll man dazu noch sagen? Da fragt man sich doch, wie einige Leute ihre Berufswahl treffen. (Und diese denkweise ist leider kein Einzelfall).


----------

